# Worst OS Ever?



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 20, 2017)

Here's another rant that I'd like to hear. What do you fellas think the worst operating system ever is? My vote goes to Windows ME, because not only was it super unstable and crash-prone, it was also a cynical attempt to cash in on the fears surrounding y2k. What do you guys think?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2017)

Going to have to go with Windows Vista or Windows 8. For Vista: Whomever came up with the idea of an OS eating nearly 2GB of RAM should be forced to scrape their balls on 1.609km(see what I did there? :3) of sandpaper. And yes, I have a laptop with Vista on it. 4GB RAM total, and what does the OS take? 1.6GB. 

Windows 8 was designed for handheld devices, for fucks sake, Microsoft! You can't force desktops 'n shit together and use the same OS! Also, the start menu 'n shit looks like it was made by a child. 

Windows 10's not that better, but it at least seem to have a customizable start-menu.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Going to have to go with Windows Vista or Windows 8. For Vista: Whomever came up with the idea of an OS eating nearly 2GB of RAM should be forced to scrape their balls on 1.609km(see what I did there? :3) of sandpaper. And yes, I have a laptop with Vista on it. 4GB RAM total, and what does the OS take? 1.6GB.
> 
> Windows 8 was designed for handheld devices, for fucks sake, Microsoft! You can't force desktops 'n shit together and use the same OS! Also, the start menu 'n shit looks like it was made by a child.
> 
> Windows 10's not that better, but it at least seem to have a customizable start-menu.


Ha! I completely forgot that Vista even existed!  I only had a little bit of experience with Vista, and said computer wasn't even mine. As for Windows 8... I hate it with a burning passion. Not only did they come up with so many changes just for the sake of change, my damned computer would always so stuff that I didn't even want it to do! For instance, if I left the cursor over a link, it would automatically click it for some reason.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 20, 2017)

i was always late to the brand-spankin'-new OS game so i always knew if things were shit before upgrading or getting new hardware (with OS preloaded). My only bad experience was with a friend's PC with Vista, upgraded _from WinME_. Out of the frying pan and into the fire. That poor poor pooooor bastard.



FluffyShutterbug said:


> if I left the cursor over a link, it would automatically click it for some reason.



i remember Win2K had that problem. if you had your desktop set to "display as a webpage", there was this bizarre issue where clicking icons would register like a right-click and hovering your mouse would left-click automatically. My mom's PC had that option set by default right out of the box for some reason and i had to figure out how to disable it. For Win8 the issue has to do with touch screen controls but hell if i remember what the issue was with Win2K.


----------



## Wristan (Apr 21, 2017)

I think personally the worst two OS that I have ever came across was, Windows ME and Windows Vista. I've had a lot of Co-workers come to me with Windows Vista stating, "My computer is really slow." Most of the time they ended up buying a computer with the bare minimum for running Vista and all the gadgets that Vista had didn't help. After disabling a bunch of unnecessary window gadgets, cleaning off a ton of malware and sticking more ram in their PC they were shocked in how much of an improvement it made.

As for Windows ME I heard back in the early days when it was still new that it could damage your HDD over time. I never did find out if these was fact or not, but around that time of hearing that our HDD happened to fail on us. I was only around 12 at the time of this and didn't know as much as I know now, but I that's long pass. As much as I dislike Windows 10 I like it more over Windows 8/8.1 and using Classic Shell to give me a normal start button like Windows 7 really makes me forget I using Windows 10 most of the time. 

Other windows that were more worrisome to use back in the day were Windows 95/98 being notorious for crashing and losing progress on important work in word docs and other important programs. It still can happen, but not as bad as back then.


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 21, 2017)

I think for me, Windows ME was the worst OS I ever used.
Purely on the basis that it;

Was *constantly* writing to the drive, regardless of if it was idle.
Was slow to load
Would randomly switch from the default desktop background to "about:home" as an Active Desktop (maybe that was just my machine)
Was woefully bad.
Switched it to XP a few months later and never regretted it since.
Though currently using a mix of XP, 7 and 10.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2017)

Fusby said:


> Windows ME was horrid. No other OS has given me nearly as much of a problem.


Have to agree, even downgrading was an upgrade form that horrid POS.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 21, 2017)

BolgenOS, hands down.
Long story short: there was a Russian teenager named Denis Popov, and for one of his school projects, being a moron he is, he basically took Ubuntu, changed some names, added some cosmetic tweaks and presented it as his own operating system that he developed from the ground up (and he presented that as, no less, "*FUNDAMENTALLY NEW, REVOLUTIONARY OPERATING SYSTEM*"). Teachers, never seeing actual Ubuntu (and being morons they are), were amazed by that "strike of genius" an decided to hype the kid up, so he appeared in regional news as some kind of child prodigy. At that point, actual Linux enthusiasts caught up with the story and were, like, "What the hell, lol", so it was quickly debunked, Popov had to issue a public apology, and everything was normal again. So, that was the story of the most pointless operating system in history of human race.





And speaking of pointless OCs, runners-up are Windows CE and Windows RT. First one was a heavily watered down version of pre-XP Windows for mobile devices of the past that couldn't run actual Windows programs and, in general, could barely do anything and had little to no apps compared to both Palm PDAs and its own "spin-offs"/contemporaries (in form of Windows Mobile). Second one was a heavily watered down version of Windows 8 that didn't run actual Windows programs and, in general, could barely do anything and had little to no apps compared to both Android and iOS. History repeats itself, I guess.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 21, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> BolgenOS, hands down.
> Long story short: there was a Russian teenager named Denis Popov, and for one of his school project, being a moron he is, he basically took Ubuntu, changed some names, added some cosmetic tweaks and presented it as his own operating system that he developed from the ground up (and he presented that as, no less, "*FUNDAMENTALLY NEW, REVOLUTIONARY OPERATING SYSTEM*"). Teachers, never seeing actual Ubuntu (and being morons they are), were amazed by that "strike of genius" an decided to hype the kid up, so he appeared in regional news as some kind of child prodigy. At that point, actual Linux enthusiasts caught up with the story and were, like, "What the hell, lol", so it was quickly debunked, Popov had to issue a public apology, and everything was normal again. So, that was the story of the most pointless operating system in history of human race.
> 
> 
> ...


Well... I was more asking about bad OS's. Not so much about the pointless ones. I liked your history lesson, though. That kid is LUCKY that Linux is an open-source code and therefore couldn't have the pants sued off of him.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 21, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Well... I was more asking about bad OS's. Not so much about the pointless ones. I liked your history lesson, though. That kid is LUCKY that Linux is an open-source code and therefore couldn't have the pants sued off of him.


Oh, sorry about that! Well, if "worst" ones, then, again, Windows CE and Windows RT - in my opinion, there's nothing worse than an operating system that can't be used for anything at all


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 21, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Oh, sorry about that! Well, if "worst" ones, then, again, Windows CE and Windows RT - in my opinion, there's nothing worse than an operating system that can't be used for anything at all


Heh... Considering how I couldn't even tell you what devices ran CE.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Going to have to go with Windows Vista or Windows 8. For Vista: Whomever came up with the idea of an OS eating nearly 2GB of RAM should be forced to scrape their balls on 1.609km(see what I did there? :3) of sandpaper. And yes, I have a laptop with Vista on it. 4GB RAM total, and what does the OS take? 1.6GB.
> 
> Windows 8 was designed for handheld devices, for fucks sake, Microsoft! You can't force desktops 'n shit together and use the same OS! Also, the start menu 'n shit looks like it was made by a child.
> 
> Windows 10's not that better, but it at least seem to have a customizable start-menu.


Ha! Sounds like something that my fave comedian, George Carlin would've said!  And, yes. I'm actually aware that 1.6 Km is equal to 1 mile. (I HATE the Imperial System, btw, but that's a rant for another time, in another place.)


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 21, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Heh... Considering how I couldn't even tell you what devices ran CE.


Here's an entertaining review on one of CE devices from popular british tech dude, you'll probably enjoy that :b


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 21, 2017)

Heh... He mentioned Dial-Up... I actually remember the horrors of Dial-Up...


----------



## Simo (Apr 21, 2017)

Whatever this had, was really bad. I recall, it was the first computer the library in town had:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 21, 2017)

Simo said:


> Whatever this had, was really bad. I recall, it was the first computer the library in town had:


What OS did it run?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 21, 2017)

Mac OS


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 21, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Mac OS


Which version? There's multiple versions of OSX, plus you have all of the older "Systems".
Heh... My first computer ever was an Apple IIGS... Heh... The "bomb" error screen used to scare the crap out of me!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 21, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Which version? There's multiple versions of OSX, plus you have all of the older "Systems".
> Heh... My first computer ever was an Apple IIGS... Heh... The "bomb" error screen used to scare the crap out of me!


All of it because I'm a biased person who only has work experience with Macs and they suck


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 21, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> All of it because I'm a biased person who only has work experience with Macs and they suck


Hm... As for me, I really hated all of the Pre-OSX systems. I always felt like I was drowning in wallpaper paste... Like... That sort of lethargic feeling. I was all right with OSX, but I don't think I've used OSX since I was 14....


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 21, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hm... As for me, I really hated all of the Pre-OSX systems. I always felt like I was drowning in wallpaper paste... Like... That sort of lethargic feeling. I was all right with OSX, but I don't think I've used OSX since I was 14....


I'm not positive on the version I used but I will give it props for being okay for design work. However, they're useless for anything beyond video and audio production and design. Hell, I'd much rather just use a Windows machine for it anyways


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 21, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I'm not positive on the version I used but I will give it props for being okay for design work. However, they're useless for anything beyond video and audio production and design. Hell, I'd much rather just use a Windows machine for it anyways


Well, I am a photographer, so being good for audiovisual work is a plus in my book. As for the "old" versions, my experience comes from OS9, and whatever the Apple IIGS ran.


----------



## Simo (Apr 21, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What OS did it run?



Huh, I'm not sure it really had one...or what is that called, before they did? DOS, I think?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 21, 2017)

Simo said:


> Whatever this had, was really bad. I recall, it was the first computer the library in town had:


It ran TRSDOS


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 21, 2017)

Simo said:


> Huh, I'm not sure it really had one...or what is that called, before they did? DOS, I think?


Heh... DOS is actually an entire family of operating systems, actually. For instance, there was MS-DOS, 86-DOS, PC-DOS, Apple DOS... The list is pretty long.


----------



## Simo (Apr 21, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> It ran TRSDOS



Ah. I mainly remember playing a haunted house text based adventure game on it. First computer I ever used; after that, at school, we got an Apple II, and that seemed extra fancy. Not sure what it ran.


----------



## Simo (Apr 21, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Heh... DOS is actually an entire family of operating systems, actually. For instance, there was MS-DOS, 86-DOS, PC-DOS, Apple DOS... The list is pretty long.



Ah, I see...I'm not really good at computer lingo! I just kinda use 'em as they come and go, I guess, nowadays, mainly for social reasons, music, news and to watch movies. And furry stuff...: )


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Apr 21, 2017)

TempleOS is actually the best OS ever by virtue of its origin story:

"Development for TempleOS began in 2003 after Davis suffered from a series of manic episodes that left him briefly hospitalized for mental health issues.
Davis is a former atheist who believes that he can 'talk with God' and that God told him the operating system he built was God's third temple. According to Davis TempleOS is of 'Divine' intellect due to the inspired nature of the code. According to Davis, God said to create the operating system with 640x480, 16 colors display and a single audio voice. The operating system was coded in a programming language developed by Davis in C/C++ called 'HolyC'."


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 21, 2017)

TheRealKingKoopa said:


> TempleOS is actually the best OS ever by virtue of its origin story:
> 
> "Development for TempleOS began in 2003 after Davis suffered from a series of manic episodes that left him briefly hospitalized for mental health issues.
> Davis is a former atheist who believes that he can 'talk with God' and that God told him the operating system he built was God's third temple. According to Davis TempleOS is of 'Divine' intellect due to the inspired nature of the code. According to Davis, God said to create the operating system with 640x480, 16 colors display and a single audio voice. The operating system was coded in a programming language developed by Davis in C/C++ called 'HolyC'."


Now I've heard everything!  BTW, I love your Gen-II style sprite of Zoarark.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 21, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Here's an entertaining review on one of CE devices from popular british tech dude, you'll probably enjoy that :b


Hilarious vid! I still think that ME is the worst OS, but I think CE is a shoe-in for either "Most Pathetic" or "Most Pointless" OS.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 21, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Here's an entertaining review on one of CE devices from popular british tech dude, you'll probably enjoy that :b


By the way, I really like that channel. Thanx for sharing the video. :3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 21, 2017)

I just watched another one of Ashens' videos, and I now think that Apple's Newton OS has a shot at being contender for worst OS.


----------



## Meowly555 (May 9, 2017)

have you guys heard of solaris?  i always thought it was a cool name.  i don't think anyone is using it anymore though.


----------



## PixelVixen (May 11, 2017)

Windows 10 ~ I have it on my P.C...


And it's s**t! XD

I had to unlock a hidden administrator account, JUST for the purpose of installing Adobe CC updates. 

The interface LOOKS decent, but actually using it is a pain in the arse! I use a Mac in work; it makes me hate my P.C even more! *throws it out of the window*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 11, 2017)

PixelVixen said:


> Windows 10 ~ I have it on my P.C...
> 
> 
> And it's s**t! XD
> ...


It's still not as bad as Windows 8.


----------



## PixelVixen (May 11, 2017)

I must admit, I have only used Windows 8 briefly *in one of my old jobs* and that brief encounter was all I needed to deduct that Windows 8 is actually a pile of c**p! 

Bring back Windows 95! *remembers the old start-up screen and a time when internet modems made that wierd dial-up sound*

GOOD TIMES! XD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 11, 2017)

PixelVixen said:


> I must admit, I have only used Windows 8 briefly *in one of my old jobs* and that brief encounter was all I needed to deduct that Windows 8 is actually a pile of c**p!
> 
> Bring back Windows 95! *remembers the old start-up screen and a time when internet modems made that wierd dial-up sound*
> 
> GOOD TIMES! XD


Lol.... The DIAL-UP SOUND! I can't think of a worse assault on my eardrums than THAT noise! XD


----------



## PixelVixen (May 11, 2017)

*tries to immitate*

EEEEEREUnnnnnnnngnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRchchchchchchchchchyowbolwoblwowloblnnGGGRRRnnng....

And the annoying moment when you're in the middle of something important and someone HAS to use the phone so you have to disconnect the internet....XD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 11, 2017)

PixelVixen said:


> *tries to immitate*
> 
> EEEEEREUnnnnnnnngnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRchchchchchchchchchyowbolwoblwowloblnnGGGRRRnnng....
> 
> And the annoying moment when you're in the middle of something important and someone HAS to use the phone so you have to disconnect the internet....XD


Lol! What an amazing impression!


----------



## PixelVixen (May 12, 2017)

Lol, hehe 

I think Macs are generally better for using the design software , but they do get a bit laggy when you try to use Windows based software on them, like Word or Excel. I end up with that rainbow wheel of doom thing as it tries to comprehend what I've asked it to do *generally nothing more than a tab onto the next cell*

XD


----------



## TheOutedFurry (Jan 4, 2018)

I would think redstar... Just my opinion. I don't want to start a FWFAF (Forum War FurAffinity Forums)


----------



## FunGu5 (Jan 12, 2018)

In my ignorant opinion (or based on my limited experience across builds), Vista was probably the worst experience for me overall. 

It was just far to resource-hungry for the 'benefits' it provided over XP and the state of the initial release, from my experience, was pretty appalling x.X

I pretty much bit the bullet and upgraded to it because I wanted to 'keep up with the times' in IT and um..also Crysis and Aero <.< (I'm a sucker for good graphics and pretty interfaces) xD


----------



## Vitaly (Jan 12, 2018)

Any Linux based OS.
Cuz it’s made by commies.
Or hippies. 
Or both.


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Jan 12, 2018)

To me, the worst OS I ever used was Windows 7. Ugh! I had a crappy Compaq laptop that ran it and....It constantly had to update, it always acted silly and caused the laptop to crash twice. Because of this experience, I switched from PC to Mac.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 12, 2018)

Geoworks


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 12, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Geoworks


oWo
Never heard of it before...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 12, 2018)

Factory load on the first desktop computer my family bought in the early 90s


----------



## Simo (Jan 12, 2018)

@Rykhoteth: That spolier about Linux was really funny!

It reminds me why I have always been scared from it. I find computers frustrating in general, and the less time I have to spend 'configuring' things, or even installing and uninstalling things, or any other thing other than using it for what I like, to be among the most annoying things ever.

I just want a computer that updates itself, and I can just tell what I want it to do, like the one on Star Trek, with no sass, and no need to ever employ even a vaguely technical term. : )


----------



## Scorpen (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm gonna vote for Windows ME as worst OS.

and just for fun... WINDOWS REALLY GOOD EDITION (Windows RG)


----------



## TickleMyTail:3 (Jan 12, 2018)

Vitaly said:


> Any Linux based OS.
> Cuz it’s made by commies.
> Or hippies.
> Or both.


It’s made my hippies who adore communist ways for some reason


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)

I noticed no one ever mentioned OS X/Mac OS.  *bows to the Apple god*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I noticed no one ever mentioned OS X/Mac OS.  *bows to the Apple god*


I like Apple's computers a lot, but I think that their phones are asinine. In terms of OS's.... Anything before OS X made me feel depressed inside, even if they were all right OS's. That, and the "bomb" error messages would scare the living hell out of me when I was a toddler, because I thought that the computer was going to explode.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)

Empress Perjury said:


> Snow Leopard was the best one I’ve used. Lion was horrible, and the others after that were alright.



I loved snow leopard, although I'm not sure if that was just because of the cute cat icon. I've never really had any problems with any of them.


----------



## Simo (Jan 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I noticed no one ever mentioned OS X/Mac OS.  *bows to the Apple god*


 
That's because Apple is a snobby, yuppy, phony-baloney company, that is beneath contempt! : P


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> That's because Apple is a snobby, yuppy, phony-baloney company, that is beneath contempt! : P



*stares at iPhone* I know right? They're terrible!


----------



## Simo (Jan 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *stares at iPhone* I know right? They're terrible!



An iPhone! Oh, the horror! I shall have to come out, and rescue you from these ghastly Gucci gadgets!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I noticed no one ever mentioned OS X/Mac OS.  *bows to the Apple god*


Only computers I allow in the house.  At work I also have a Mac, but most of the time I SSH into Linux boxes.  The Mac is great for me because it has all the UNIX stuff built in (awk, sed, Perl, etc), but you can still use native Excel or Word on it if you need to.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 14, 2018)

Windows 8.

They really misjudged their consumer base with that one.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> An iPhone! Oh, the horror! I shall have to come out, and rescue you from these ghastly Gucci gadgets!



I'm not upgrading past this 5s/SE. The new ones don't have headphone ports, which I think was an appallingly stupid decision.


----------



## Simo (Jan 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm not upgrading past this 5s/SE. The new ones don't have headphone ports, which I think was an appallingly stupid decision.


 

I saw that!

Also, I just cant imagine spending $1,ooo...for a phone. There is something about the idea, that makes me mildly nauseous. I think mine cost $100, has lasted a few years, and does everything I need it to just fine. 

Frankly, I rather loathe and hate Apple, and view them as exploitative scum, selling people a fake sense of self worth, and pushing this image that having their latest new phone somehow makes you cool.

It does not, it only makes you give them money. But don't get me started on Apple...it's one of those things I could rant about for hours! Grrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 14, 2018)

$1000 is indeed a stupid amount for a phone.  It will be landfill* in a couple of years.  What’s the point?

*Or recycled into a new phone, which would be FAR preferable.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)

Apple is indeed another capitalist company. At this point much about their new iPhones is extremely superficial and doesn't make enough sense to upgrade.


----------



## Scorpen (Jan 14, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I like Apple's computers a lot, but I think that their phones are asinine. In terms of OS's.... Anything before OS X made me feel depressed inside, even if they were all right OS's. That, and the "bomb" error messages would scare the living hell out of me when I was a toddler, because I thought that the computer was going to explode.


Ahhh, the dreaded "sorry a system error occurred"  I remember that one well...  As much as I love the classic Mac OS  I don't miss rebuilding the desktop file, resetting the PRAM, futzing with the memory control panel. Oh, and extension conflicts... my idiot family would always seem to screw something up with the extension folder and guess who got to spend time dragging and dropping puzzle piece icons and restarting to get the  (external) CD drive to work... Extension manager made it "easier" but it was still a pain.
Oh and my brother always liked to mess with the switches and switch the ID's on the SCSI peripherals...  That was always annoying and god forbid you didn't plug in a SCSI terminator...
TLDR:  With "classic" Mac's I got really good at pressing "ctrl"- "command (apple)"- "Triangle (power)"! (Bonus points if anyone remembers that key combo and what it does)


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 14, 2018)

^^^ ***chime***


----------



## Scorpen (Jan 15, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> ^^^ ***chime***


YAY!!!    Points for you!!!!
I actually really miss force restart, instant restart with no waiting and no having to hold buttons and whatnot...  The keyboard power key was a great feature that needs to make a comeback. I will forever remember the distinct "pop, click" sound you'd hear as the keyboard lights would quickly flash then...startup chime!
(I need to get my hands on an old Power Macintosh again... I'd kill for a 6500/300...or maybe a 5500/275...)


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 15, 2018)

Scorpen said:


> YAY!!!    Points for you!!!!
> I actually really miss force restart, instant restart with no waiting and no having to hold buttons and whatnot...  The keyboard power key was a great feature that needs to make a comeback. I will forever remember the distinct "pop, click" sound you'd hear as the keyboard lights would quickly flash then...startup chime!
> (I need to get my hands on an old Power Macintosh again... I'd kill for a 6500/300...or maybe a 5500/275...)


I had a Performa 630 that I swapped the logic board out on, turning it into a much improved 6320 internally.  I miss that you used to be able to do that with Macs.  All sealed units these days.


----------



## Uni (Jan 29, 2018)

The worst OS ever imo has to be Windows ME, the Windows 9x code in it was so unstable, they fixed it in XP/2000/NT, then screwed it up again with Windows Vista smh


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 29, 2018)

Mac is the worst os :V


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 29, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Mac is the worst os :V


Eh, it really depends on which one we're talking, but as a whole, Mac isn't as good as Windows. Walled gardens are no fun.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 29, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Eh, it really depends on which one we're talking, but as a whole, Mac isn't as good as Windows. Walled gardens are no fun.


was joking


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 29, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> was joking


Oh...


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jan 29, 2018)

Worst OS imo: Windows 98 was terrible. It was very limited, ran like a slug on the internet. Forget trying to watch YouTube videos with it and the crummy Netscape browser. Granted, it _was_ probably really good and was probably praised when it was new, but as soon as Windows XP came out, Win 98/95 looked like shit. And to be fair, some of the games that were made for the 98 OS looked good for their time (like LEGO Creator, Combat Flight Simulator; SimCity 3000, even though that was intended for the XP)

The OS that everybody I have heard say is the worst: It's a tie between Windows Vista and Windows 8. Both seemed to have lots of problems that people kept bitching about.

Now, I am biased to Windows obviously, but I will gladly raise my glass and give a toast to MACs. I used MACs in school quiet a bit, and while they are. . .different from Windows, they do have a few advantages over Windows (iMovie > Windows Movie Maker Live). So suffice to say, "they're good in their own right."


----------



## Foxboxunion (Mar 11, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Going to have to go with Windows Vista or Windows 8. For Vista: Whomever came up with the idea of an OS eating nearly 2GB of RAM should be forced to scrape their balls on 1.609km(see what I did there? :3) of sandpaper. And yes, I have a laptop with Vista on it. 4GB RAM total, and what does the OS take? 1.6GB.
> 
> Windows 8 was designed for handheld devices, for fucks sake, Microsoft! You can't force desktops 'n shit together and use the same OS! Also, the start menu 'n shit looks like it was made by a child.
> 
> Windows 10's not that better, but it at least seem to have a customizable start-menu.



Unpopular opinion, but I really like 8 please no flame. Though my first thought on worse is Vista itself, thing was just a mess compared to xp and looked even worse with 7 coming out so well.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 3, 2018)

...whatever the google netbooks use. You can't download things. Like, no Minecraft. I think my brother managed to get Steam to work but generally no. It's basically made for interneting only.


----------



## DarkShadow777 (Apr 9, 2018)

I gotta say Windows ME was terrible, I used to defrag my HDD once every week to "avoid" BSODs... how naive I was. That OS always crashed with the Logitech cam I used with it... always!

Vista is not that bad, but MS made the unforgivable mistake of telling people that machines that ran XP could handle Vista (512 MB RAM... seriously MS?)

But now, I have to say the worst OS forever and ever, is Windows 10, yes, I use that shit... Reasons?
- Forced updates, at least for home users (Thank you for restarting in the middle of my job, idiot!)
- Easy to break Start Menu (That XAML shit is so unstable that leaves orphaned links on upgrades, and you are unable to clean that shit if it's not with an utterly complicated method that involves creating another user account...)
- Easy to break Cortana and Windows Search. Yeah, they work better now, but the indexer sometimes just goes crazy and it cannot find shit, even if indexed.
- Telemetry: Sweet Lord Jesus... I mean, I'm not against collecting data to help enhance the OS, but, why in the forgivable name of the lord of the skies it has to HOG your HDD and processor to send data? Like... C'mon, a monkey can code better than that...
- Windows Updates Hogging your system: Same as the former...
- Unstable Windows Installer Modules: Sometimes it just pops up for no reason, doing something unknown, that apparently, is nothing... because it doesn't download shit, it doesn0t install shit... does nothing...
- Major upgrades ALWAYS break something or have so nasty bugs you have to revert and wait for it to become more usable, or straight skip to the next iteration, and unless you tweak your registry, they force them up your throat. And, if you happen to be stuck with the new crippled version, you have to wait for patches to make it work as it should... they clearly can't keep up with the 6 month plan, because they are apes trying to code... they should be realistic and stick with a 1 year plan... (examples of their clear lack of capacity to code was the most recent Intel security scandals - the spectre and the other thing vulnerabilities - That caused some older systems to not boot because of a crippled patch, to which they blamed AMD for not giving enough info... or even caused performance loss on Intel systems, while Google could easily fix, and without any performance impact... did MS learn something? I hope so... at least they COULD test their shit before releasing... geez...)
- Clean installs and first new profile have a bug, in where all corrupts after a while, forcing you to do a new user, and moving your appdata configurations (except the obvious) so you can get a functional desktop experience.
- Driver installation is a nightmare, and not to mention updates, you risk your ass into unexpected BSODs just for updating your VGA drivers with stable releases (seriously?) and whenever you are done with that process, pray for Windows Update to NOT replace your good working driver with the crippled, old and terribly bad coded version from MS servers, that is even incapable of hardware acceleration... because you have to revert back to your driver, and choose an option so MS doesn't try to install that crap ever again... Loose of time? Ohhhhh yeah!

Not to mention I never needed any imaging software to keep myself free from problems and easily restore a functional OS state... Windows 10 is the first OS to force me have Macrium Reflect as an emergency recovery plan... Sweet Lord or the Universe that Resides in an Asteroid, that thing is free, thanks!
I also disable Windows Update service and just run WU manually when I feel like updating and patching the OS (once a month at least), and the telemetry service is disabled too... just because I need the HDD to work on what is supposed to do, not to be hogged by that service always.
Right now, I'm on version 1703, because 1709 has so many bugs (slowdowns with the ribbon in explorer, poor implementation of security protections, just a bunch of features no one uses, Direct X issues and keeping bugs from older revisions) that I preferred to skip it and see if the next 1803 is better (crosses fingers)

It's funny... when Windows 7 became a thing, I installed it on a laptop and a desktop PC I still have, they are somewhat old, but I have never had the need to format and reinstall the OS, they are as fast and snappy as their hardware allows them to be... Rock stable OS that was.

So yeah, probably this will be a surprise for some, but my experience with this toy like-flaky-as-hell OS has been terrible up to this day...


----------



## 2oodles (Jul 3, 2018)

iPhone OS


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 3, 2018)

I like windows 10
But when updates slow downs the computer and makes the disk usage high and even kill my computer
Im ripping my disc copy up


----------



## Hara Surya (Jul 3, 2018)

Worst OS I ever used was GEOS on the Commodore 64. It was a windowed operating system for a computer with a 1 MHz processor and 64KB of RAM. It took 10 minutes to load, to do anything it took several minutes to load even a window to manipulate files and while it had a WYSIWYG document editor simply turning the page took more than a minute. Also, I used a joystick to do everything rather than a mouse.


----------



## Redwulf16 (Jul 8, 2018)

Android OS. Androids are trashy poor-people phones and their operating system shows it. ome to think of it, iOS isn't too great either. Linux and windows FTW. Desktops 4 life.


----------



## Yumus (Jul 8, 2018)

Temple OS 

Its an os made by a schizophrenic basically

Ripped straight from wikipedia:
"Development for TempleOS began in 2003 after Davis suffered from a series of manic episodes that left him briefly hospitalized for mental health issues. Davis is a former atheist who proclaims that he has had "communications" with God, and that God told him the operating system he built was for God's third temple. According to Davis, TempleOS is of 'Divine' intellect due to the inspired nature of the code. According to Davis, God said to create the operating system with 640x480, 16 colors display and a single audio voice. The operating system was written in a programming language developed by Davis in C and C++, called "HolyC"."


----------



## Lopaw (Jul 22, 2018)

I know a load of people grew up with it but I hate MS-DOS with a passion because of how clumbersome it is having to type tree and cd a awful lot without any typos  just to get to what you want to run. Also hate it for making a load of games awkward or impossible to run without emulation.


----------



## Hara Surya (Jul 27, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> I like windows 10
> But when updates slow downs the computer and makes the disk usage high and even kill my computer
> Im ripping my disc copy up



I've found Windows Defender to be the main cause behind a lot of the disk-access slowdowns in Windows 10. In one case involving a large manual "drag and drop" backup it slowed the transfer rate by more than 90%. I downloaded the copy of McAfee my ISP provides for free and saw a huge boost in performance.

And yes, the same McAfee that people make joke about being such a system hog. Either it's been fixed or Microsoft screwed the pooch on Windows Defender so badly it actually make McAfee look good.)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 27, 2018)

The free Windows 10 upgrades (offered about a year or 2 back ago) - reaked *absolute hell* on several of our systems.. and were an absolute nightmare to deal with.

Like most folks, we were using 7 (for several years) - but the free upgrades we got (to Windows 10) - was *so awful* that we actually *downgraded* (one of our now former) PC's back to 7 - because 10 kept crashing the system (over and over again) and eventually - the whole OS became too unstable to make the PC even operable anymore.

Horrible. The Windows 10 free upgrades were very poorly executed - and many other users probably had the same fate that we did.

It screwed everything up so much - we now have to put in a new HDD and re-install 7 (or pay and install 10 from scratch) - just to get the system (on this one PC) workable again.

If I had the legal guts - my partner and I would've taken MicroSoft to "small claims court" - in order to get compensation for both the lost PC and the many hours of headaches and hassles we dealt with.

I was not a happy camper, with the free upgrades.


----------



## Hara Surya (Jul 27, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> If I had the legal guts - my partner and I would've taken MicroSoft to "small claims court" - in order to get compensation for both the lost PC and the many hours of headaches and hassles we dealt with.
> 
> I was not a happy camper, with the free upgrades.



I'm pretty sure if they even bothered showing up (they might not) their lawyer would pull out the EULA, say you implicitly agreed to this and it forbids the claim and the judge would find in their favor. (That assuming it wasn't dismissed due to venue, you're probably bound to arbitration.)

Also, they haven't used the camel case in their name since Ronald Reagan was in office.


----------



## Eli Wintershade (Jul 28, 2018)

If we are going to go by the mainstream OS than I would say that Windows Vista. It was just total trash and I think we all know what the problems, and I do not want to go into it as I do not have time to go over everything. I used it back when it first came out and I BEGGED my grandparents to find the windows XP install disc. 2 Gig of ram for  an OS was just too fucking much.

As for the non mainstream OS than I would say that the North Korean OS Red star is horrendous. Due to the OS spying on the citizens of North Korea it fucks with security and makes it very possible to send a virus through just an email link. Like that is a SERIOUS flaw in the OS that is caused by them basically installing spyware that rips it apart. I am glad we do not use it just for that reason.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 12, 2018)

I generally can't stand any of the Windows systems. I've never gotten good reliability out of them
I like MacOS but the hardware and price suck. I much honestly prefer Linux(either Mint or Elementary), but use Windows 10 for things like Photoshop and a few games. But my daily laptop runs Linux.


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Sep 28, 2018)

I'd say the worst OS I've ever used was the initial release of OS X Mavericks. It kept crashing and stuff, and was just crappy all around. Now I buy Windows 10 PCs. I don't like Windows 10's automatic updates, but I do like the OS all in all, and I also love Linux (I have Ubuntu and Q4OS on my laptop alongside Windows 10)


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 1, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Here's another rant that I'd like to hear. What do you fellas think the worst operating system ever is? My vote goes to Windows ME, because not only was it super unstable and crash-prone, it was also a cynical attempt to cash in on the fears surrounding y2k. What do you guys think?



I have said it before when asked my favorite OS, I will say it again now: it depends on who is using the OS and for what purpose.

I like Linux Distros, but you quickly learn that an OS which is good for one user's purpose may be awful for another user's purpose.

Take VyOS an example. It is made specifically for handling low level network traffic as a router/switch/firewall/etc.. It doesn't have a GUI; a GUI would take extra resources that could be spent on forwarding network traffic faster, anything beyond that is an extra expense. There is _soooooo_ much stuff that you can do with it... at least in regards to networking at OSI layers 2-3.

However, pfSense does much of the same things as VyOS, but pfSense has a GUI and the shell commands are drastically different from those of VyOS. This doesn't make it better or worse; it certainly requires more from the hardware to do the same basic tasks, but it is easier to use... at least for some people.

VyOS is made to closely resemble the operating systems used in traditional corporate routers and switches, such as Cisco IOS. VyOS even shares many of the same commands as Cisco IOS, which is what most networking professionals learn on as they study for their CCNA exams. As such, VyOS is preferred by people who are familiar with such traditional office/ISP routers and switches; they don't have to do as much relearning if they choose it over pfSense.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm not unique, my vote goes to Vista. YOU CAN'T PLAY SOLITAIRE

OK but in all seriousness, I remember my mom having a Vista back in '09-'11 and it would crash all the time. It was annoying.


----------



## PixelDaFox (Oct 4, 2018)

The worst os is chrome os by far


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 4, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> I'm not unique, my vote goes to Vista. YOU CAN'T PLAY SOLITAIRE
> 
> OK but in all seriousness, I remember my mom having a Vista back in '09-'11 and it would crash all the time. It was annoying.



Meh... That had more to do with the Hardware than the OS. Vista was very resource intensive for it's time. However, it still takes less resources than Widows 10 does today. Consequently, Vista runs pretty well on newer hardware. It just didn't work on old hardware that wasn't powerful enough to handle it.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Oct 4, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Meh... That had more to do with the Hardware than the OS. Vista was very resource intensive for it's time. However, it still takes less resources than Widows 10 does today. Consequently, Vista runs pretty well on newer hardware. It just didn't work on old hardware that wasn't powerful enough to handle it.


I guess that makes sense.


----------



## Juju-z (Oct 4, 2018)

Whatever version of mac os is in those macbooks, a os that locks you out of doing pretty much everything but the bare minimum is worse then a poorly optimized os


----------



## MEDDL3r (Oct 4, 2018)

I would have to say Windows Vista is the worst. I remember programs crashing, blue screens, issues re-installing the os and windows update issues. When the Windows 7 beta came out, I switched and immediately had a better experience.


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 9, 2018)

PixelDaFox said:


> The worst os is chrome os by far



I'll add Windows 10S with this...Both useless OS's...
You'd be better off with an android tablet imo..


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 16, 2018)

Those really old, mechanical computers like The Antikythera Mechanism. Basically the human operating the device _was the OS_.


----------



## Oaker (Oct 25, 2018)

Most people hated and still do today, window ME, even at the time I was aware of it and knew it, and followed along the whole "this os is baaad", also Y2K BUG FIX LOL AM I RITE GUYS? END OF THE WORLD. But to be honest, I lived fine with it, what I did with it in is day was play games on emulators (yarr harr do what you want 'cause a pirate is free!), use microsoft chat, and visit ye olde internet, I had to look up the stats on how to get my digimans on digimon world on gamefaqs. Also the occasional office for school stuff and such.

The little I've used windows 10 I've hated it more than I hated windows ME, which is nothing, I didn't reaaally hate it due to personal experiences, only went along with what everyone said.

Right now I'm using windows 7, I only changed from XP 4 years ago because my tablet didn't come with drivers for it.


----------



## Red_Lead (Nov 29, 2018)

The worst operating system I had to use, dear God, was *Windows Vista*. It was *SLOW* as f**k.
Still remember the days of running games on the OS, most of them not working or was slow as sh*t.


----------



## rekcerW (Dec 11, 2018)

red hat way back when it was still free. probably the same for most linux distros back then, but it was the only one i'd ever messed around with.
didn't support fuck all. no drivers for nothing. wireless card? good luck.


----------



## inkycoils (Dec 15, 2018)

windows-freakin-10, just based on the goshdarn spying.
nixos is also _remarkably_ frustrating to use.
(not mentioning older OSes / ones I haven't personally used.  )


----------



## Unbearable Ice (Dec 23, 2018)

Vitaly said:


> Windows 98
> Ubuntu 16.04
> Windows Phone 7.8


Oh yeah, Windows Phone OS happened. How dare you make me remember that.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 24, 2018)

Windows 8.
Change my mind.

Similar to Windows 10, it tried to force Glorious Windows 7 Users to move to the garbage, it was beyond awful and ugly design, especially with the shitty app screen where it took more effort to get to the desktop screen!
Glad Windows 10 doesn't have most of the features that made Windows 8 garbage.


----------



## pandasayori (Dec 25, 2018)

Windows 8 hands down—


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 25, 2018)

Temple OS.
Its history is a sad tale of a schizophrenic and religious creator who believed that God spoke to him through random number generators written for his OS.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 5, 2019)

Oh hey! I was the one who started this. 
Windows ME still sucks.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2019)

Windows 10 won't remember my screen calibration settings. 

It also automatically has adverts in the lockscreen and cortana bar.

...and it automatically displays photo search results in the cortana bar. On the windows support forum I found a doctor complaining that he loaded work photos onto his family computer, and ever since every time he typed anything into the search bar it presented him with medical photographs unsuitable for children.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 5, 2019)

At least it's not Windows 8.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jan 5, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Windows 10 won't remember my screen calibration settings.
> 
> It also automatically has adverts in the lockscreen and cortana bar.
> 
> ...and it automatically displays photo search results in the cortana bar. On the windows support forum I found a doctor complaining that he loaded work photos onto his family computer, and ever since every time he typed anything into the search bar it presented him with medical photographs unsuitable for children.


Weird my PC is windows 10 and it remembers the absurdly high brightness settings every time it boots up..... I wonder if it is because my PC is a gaming rig.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2019)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Weird my PC is windows 10 and it remembers the absurdly high brightness settings every time it boots up..... I wonder if it is because my PC is a gaming rig.



The problem is specific to some graphics cards. I am using a combination of an NVIDIA and Intel graphics card, which means that windows 10 is unable to display the color calibration settings for either NVIDIA or Intel's control panels- but reverts to the automatic defaults on those cards every time the computer wakes up from sleep.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 5, 2019)

I hated Windows 8 throughout my usage of it due to how much it seemed to be focused on phone and touchpad use.


----------



## Cyberdragon (Feb 24, 2019)

Did someone insult the trash-80? That's as bad as insulting a commodore 64! Heretics should be burned at the stake! XD

Pro mac stuff isn't that bad. But the consumer gear (laptops, phones) is trash. Bad, cheap (yet overpriced) hardware and bloatware. Windows is also bloatware, but it can be jailbroken if you know what you're doing.



Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Those really old, mechanical computers like The Antikythera Mechanism. Basically the human operating the device _was the OS_.



Clickspring on Youtube is building one.

There's also the Jaquet-Droz automota clockwork robots.


----------



## rekcerW (Feb 24, 2019)

Cyberdragon said:


> Did someone insult the trash-80? That's as bad as insulting a commodore 64! Heretics should be burned at the stake! XD
> 
> Pro mac stuff isn't that bad. But the consumer gear (laptops, phones) is trash. Bad, cheap (yet overpriced) hardware and bloatware. Windows is also bloatware, but it can be jailbroken if you know what you're doing.
> 
> ...


Clickspring fuck yes! Who the hell machines their own screws just because they want them to look a certain way!? They do. Dammit I got sucked into that clock that was made big time...

Anyways, what is with all the Windows hate? There was a point, circa ME (which really wasn't THAT bad), that if you could diagnose and mitigate an issue that popped up, it'd be a useful skill that'd carry over forever. Seriously, Windows still operates very similar to the way it did even when it was just a DOS GUI, and problems were most generally solvable.

Try fucking around with makeshift homebrew video drivers on linux years ago because you coudn't read your Windows product key to use fkn Windows because the sticker was fucked, THAT FUCKING SUCKED. That and no fkn RPMs or yum or apt-get, so everything needed to be configured and compiled per platform. The fucking mountains of compilation errors, god damn. Nothing worked. Ever. Soundcard? Nope. Ethernet, sorta kinda. Video card? Ehhhh.... Long as you're cool with 640x480 and 256 colors. Keyboard? Do not fkn attempt to use anything other than PS/2, you fkn crazy. Whatever PC that was that I can't remember was the most Windowsiest PC ever and it only wanted to ever be a Windows machine. Thank fuck there are ways around COA stickers these days, because fuck me they were everything.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 28, 2019)

I hated Vista


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Feb 28, 2019)

Vista for sure. I was working at Best Buy selling computers when XP ended and Vista rolled out. Still leaves a dirty taste in muh mouth. I k how this isnt a thread about the best OS, but XP would take that slot for me


----------



## Cremetoertchen (Mar 4, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Heh... Considering how I couldn't even tell you what devices ran CE.


The Sega Dreamcast for example ran a Windows CE Kernel.

By the way: In my opinion, the worst OS is Win10. Fight Me


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 12, 2019)

y’all ever heard of Hannah Montana Linux?


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 12, 2019)

Anything that is IOS. Just cause it refuses to give you alternatives. Won't even let you tether your phone to the pc without some ludicrous tethering fee, on top of that, all third party apps to make tethering free are banned. This ideal, that nothing third party they don't want on their OS trickles down to fucking everything and it's usually to gauge their customers. Andriod all the way, IOS can go die in a fire.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 12, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Anything that is IOS. Just cause it refuses to give you alternatives. Won't even let you tether your phone to the pc without some ludicrous tethering fee, on top of that, all third party apps to make tethering free are banned. This ideal, that nothing third party they don't want on their OS trickles down to fucking everything and it's usually to gauge their customers. Andriod all the way, IOS can go die in a fire.


You right though... My Motorola droid Maxx finally gave out on me couple months back and the only real options I had were to buy a new phone or stick with a crappy iPhone 6 a friend of mine gave me Until Verizon would let me upgrade....  I hate this thing so much


----------



## Midimistro (Mar 14, 2019)

In terms of commonly used Operating Systems, Windows 10. I have 2 computers that run it and I regret that they are on it. Its biggest flaw is it is too graphically heavy, making everything unstable, even with a midlevel processor such as an i5. In addition to that, Windows 10 decides to update and restart your computer at random, which is a no-no for me. If Microsoft has any chance at making a new OS, it had better be based off of 7, which is rock solid compared to most of its other versions.
In terms of Mobile OSes, I guess it depends on what you are looking to do. If it is content creation (such as art or music), I recommend iOS. However, if you are looking for diverse configuration and usability, I recommend Android, specifically LG's Android.
In terms of worst Linux Distro, I would have to say Fedora. I've never had so much trouble with drivers and OS installation as I have with Fedora (and it still seems to be a problem I encounter every now and then).


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 14, 2019)

Midimistro said:


> In terms of commonly used Operating Systems, Windows 10. I have 2 computers that run it and I regret that they are on it. Its biggest flaw is it is too graphically heavy, making everything unstable, even with a midlevel processor such as an i5. In addition to that, Windows 10 decides to update and restart your computer at random, which is a no-no for me. If Microsoft has any chance at making a new OS, it had better be based off of 7, which is rock solid compared to most of its other versions.
> In terms of Mobile OSes, I guess it depends on what you are looking to do. If it is content creation (such as art or music), I recommend iOS. However, if you are looking for diverse configuration and usability, I recommend Android, specifically LG's Android.
> In terms of worst Linux Distro, I would have to say Fedora. I've never had so much trouble with drivers and OS installation as I have with Fedora (and it still seems to be a problem I encounter every now and then).


 honestly Fadora is probably the most pain in the ass  main stream distro second only to arch...  that being said once you do get it up and running it’s a pretty robust system.


----------



## SheppardKiller (Apr 7, 2019)

The worst OS for me is Chrome OS, fucking useless as shit, can't open the most basic of files, a really watered down Linux copy, and a ton of numerous problems that make it the laughing stock for gamers.

and seeing the replies, Windows Vista and Windows 10 never gave me any problems at all from my uses on both for a few years (At the time I had them anyways), but the one that sucked for me was Windows XP, but this could've also been due to the computer that I was using, but it only allowed me to be able to play a few specific sets of games due to how little support for it there was, and the games sometimes depending on what I played couldn't even bear 60 FPS and I'm an FPS freak, so I literally had to change all the settings to the lowest and make the graphical cards set to max performance only, and still wouldn't fix it completely.

Have you tried playing a game on the Windows XP at 240 x 135 before? It's small af but that was the struggle I adapted to anyways since any higher would cause massive problems not to mention this PC was also factory reset cleaned 2 times.


----------



## Skittlesthehusky (Apr 8, 2019)

Honestly, I don't really see any OS being the 'worst', but one I can consider low tier is Windows 8, 10, Chrome OS, and older version of Ubuntu.

Mostly because some of them had functionality reductions, and knowing me, I love to tinker with stuff. It's hard to do that with these OS platforms unless if I crack it open myself.

Gaming wise, it all really depends on the hardware that's being used.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 8, 2019)

I found out that the wsapp (windows store app) was using 50% of my laptop's CPU at times!

Deleting it was really difficult and I had to get my twin to help me. 

Windows 10 you try me.


----------

